# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  تشكيلة ايطاليا وفرنسا هذا المساء(كشف خطة المنتخبين)

## The Gentle Man

عشاق كرة القدم على موعد كبير هذا المساء، إذ سيلتقي قطبي أوروبا بطل العالم المنتخب الإيطالي ووصيفة المنتخب الفرنسي وجها لوجه ، المشكلة لا تتعلق فقط في هذه المباراة بل هي مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بالمباراة الأخرى التي ستجمع هولندا ورومانيا ، وهي التي ستحدد من هو المتأهل من المنتخبين ،فلو فازت رومانيا ستنتهي كل الأحلام الإيطالية والفرنسية ، وان تعادلت أو خسرت يجب على احد المنتخبين الفوز ليضمن التأهل، إليكم تشكيلة المنتخب الإيطالي والفرنسي المشاركة هذا المساء وكشف خطت المنتخبين ... 

تشكيلة المنتخب الإيطالي 





هذه التشكيلة صدرت من الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الإيطالية 

والملاحظ

1-     لا نعلم السبب الحقيقي وراء غياب بيرلو اللاعب المهم في وسط الملعب فهو قد تحصل على بطاقة صفراء واحدة إمام رومانيا فقط ، ربما هناك أسباب أخرى إما تقنية أو اللاعب يشكو من إصابة .

2-     كذلك عدم اشراك ديل بيرو منذ البداية أمر ملحوظ على المدرب دوناندوني ونعلم جيدا أن ديل بيرو نقطة تحول مهمة في التشكيلة الإيطالية وشاهدنا مستواه العالمي أمام رومانيا . 



أما الخطة المتوقعة للمنتخب الإيطالي كالتالي :
1-     سوف يبدأ المدرب دونادوني بطريقة 4-3-3 والتي ستتحول في حالة الهجوم الى 4-2-4 وفي حالة الدفاع سوف تكون 6-3-1 .

2-     سوف تكون هناك تعليمات دفاعية صارمة لمراقبة فرانك ريبيري ووضعه تحت الحصار لكي لا يجد حرية وبتعطيل ريبيري سيتعطل الهجوم الفرنسي ، وربما هذه المهمة سوف توكل للاعب دي روسي . 

3-     اللاعب بن زيمة وهنري لن يجدو المساحات الكافية أمام المرمى الإيطالي ، وسيكون الضغط كبير على حامل الكرة . 

4-     ستتركز الهجمات الإيطالية على الظهير الأيسر قروسو. 

5-     سيكون للاعب كاسانو دور كبير في اختراق الدفاع الفرنسي وكذلك منع تقدم اللاعب ابيدال او ايفرا . الإعتماد على الكرات الطولية سيكون احد الحلول نظرا لطول قامة اللاعب لوكاتوني .

6-     التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء له دور مهم في خطة المدرب دونادوني . 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تشكيلة المنتخب الفرنسي 




هذه التشكيلة صدرت من الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الفرنسية 

والملاحظ

1-     وجود اللاعب باتريس ايفرا كقلب للدفاع .

2-     من المفترض ان يشترك سمير نصري مبكرا بدلا من سيدني جوفو . 


أما الخطة المتوقعة للمنتخب الفرنسي كالتالي :



1-     سوف يبدأ المدرب دومنيك بالخطة التالية 4-4-2 والتي ستتحول في الهجوم الى 4-3-3 وفي حال الدفاع ستتحول إلى 5-3-2 .

2-     التقارب أكثر بين قلبي الدفاع غلاس ومن سيشارك معه سواء ايفرا او غيرة من اللاعبين .

3-     مراقبة اللاعب كاسانو كونه احد اخطر اللاعبين إن مثل المنتخب الايطالي مبكرا في المباراة . 

4-     عدم تقدم اللاعب كلود ماكليلي عن رأس منطقة الجزاء لكي يقلل من خطورة الاختراق من عمق الملعب وكذلك التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء .

5-     سوف يكون هناك تركيز اكبر في الهجمات عن طريق اللاعب سانيول وذلك من اجل منع تقدم الظهير الإيطالي غروسو . 

6-     الاعتماد على المرتدات الخيار الأهم لدى المدرب دومنيك . 

7-     تمرير الكرات من العمق وإيصالها إلى هنري الذي يمتلك المهارة الكافية من اجل إنهاء الهجمات .

8-     عودة بن زيمة واقترابة لوسط الملعب من اجل الحصول على الكرة ان كان الدفاع الايطالي مغلق ويقوم بمراقبة لصيقة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الفوز اليوم ان شاء الله للمنتخب الايطالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالتوفيق للمنتخب الايطالي 
مع انو حاب فرنسا تفوز

----------

